# WpN Monthly Beekeeping Podcast - Making Products from the Hive - 12/10 8PM EST



## WpNBeePodcast (Oct 1, 2009)

December's Wildlife Pro Network Beekeeping podcast will be _*Making Products from the Hive*_ with special guest Monica Warner.










Monica Warner is the co-owner of The Carolina Bee Company. She and her husband, Todd have been keeping bees since May of 2004. They are a small beekeeping operation located in Franklin County, North Carolina (about 20 miles north of Raleigh).

This little enterprise was started with just two hives of honey bees. Over these handful of years, the Warner's slowly expanded the number of hives as well as their experience.

Today, The Carolina Bee Company still remains a small company that produces high quality, chemicalfree, raw honey; and offers limited pollination services to the surrounding gardening and farming communities. Now, they have also expanded their small company to include the production of fabulous all natural, slow-cured, hand-crafted and handmade soaps, lip balms, and body butters.

All of their products are made from scratch with the very best all-natural ingredients to include, of course, the blessings of The Carolina Bee Company honey bees: honey and beeswax. Their products have been a resounding success.

Monica entered the soaps, lip balms and body butters into the 2008 and 2009 NC State Fairs, and won 1st and 2nd place ribbons for them respectively. Feedback on the products has been so positive, that they are expanding the product line further by selling in a couple local (Raleigh area) businesses, in addition to selling them on their website, www.carolinabees.com.

So mark your calendar (or sign up for the reminder at the link below) and plan on joining us for the conversation and share your experiences and/or ask your questions. Hope to see you.

*What:* WpN Beekeeping Podcast - Making Products from the Hive - Monica Warner
*When:* Thursday, December 10, 8PM EST
*Where:* http://www.talkshoe.com/tc/16456

The schedule of future podcasts and recordings of previous podcasts can be found here. You can also sign up to get an email reminder the day of the podcast.

Directions on joining and participating in the podcast can be found here.


----------

